# how do you control cobwebs in your barn?



## Farmchic

The cobwebs are driving me crazy!!! I don't have time to dust my barn daily. I'm not kidding in a day they are back and in a week it looks like I've never cleaned them off. I never see the spider that make them so am assuming they are small. 

I guess I should treat for spiders but how and how often? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SlideStop

Not sure how to get rid of the spiders, but you can get rid of the webs quickly with a leaf blower!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

I do love my leaf blower but mine is electric and not powerful enough to get the real hairy ones up high. My husbands probably would be but it's so hard to start I'm worn out before I get started. Maybe time to invest in a new one for me  I do love how clean my little one gets the barn aisle and stall fronts and would use it every day if I had time.


----------



## tlkng1

In our case when the horse lifts their head too high they take out the webs ..really though..a barn is an outside environment..you are going to get spiders and webs and mice. Leaf blowers and brooms are about your best bet but you are never going to get rid of the "spinners" that are so diligent.


----------



## Farmchic

Let me add another question then, If you go into a barn and there's cobwebs all in the stalls are you put off by this? Or do you think it's just normal?

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## tlkng1

I am not put off by it unless I am seeing piles of webs and really BIG spiders (hate the things). The barn I have been with for nearly 11 yrs now does do a quick dust about every three months or so but in general we have the assorted webs, bird's nests (two birds keep making a nest between the screen and wall in my horse's stall..skinniest nest you have ever seen but they keep building no matter how often I dismantle the thing and fish it out).

Again, to me a barn is a barn. Sure, some places prefer the proverbial show palace and don't get me wrong I would love to board at a place like that but for the most part people are going to give as long as the place isn't falling down around their ears, has light and doesn't make your eyes water as soon as you walk through the door due to careless, lack of, or barely any, stall cleaning.


----------



## Farmchic

I better add for those that don't know that my barn/arena is attached to my house. Actually I live in the barn and my family lives in the house. Just kidding! Although it does seem that way some days.


----------



## dommycob

I think vinager repels spiders and you could try putting vinilla essense in a spray bottle and putting up on the barn cellings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss

Like someone else said, barns are barns.
I'm not put off unless it looks like the whole barn hasn't been touched in 15 years!


----------



## Iseul

My BO dusts the ceilings/corners with a broom about once a month if there's boarders (she closed, but I'm boarding there now as a favour).
She has a 12-14 stall barn. The stalls that aren't being used don't get dusted until they're about to be used, either for hay or a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

dommycob said:


> I think vinager repels spiders and you could try putting vinilla essense in a spray bottle and putting up on the barn cellings?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You don't _want_ to repel spiders in the barn. They eat a lot of nasty, biting insects. As long as they're not venomous, such as black widows or brown recluse, I wouldn't advise killing them. 

It's a barn OP, you're never going have it cobweb free. Sure, take them down every month or two, but unless you have an absolute infestation of spiders, they're normal and beneficial to the ecosystem.


----------



## Drifting

We use a shop vac and just vacuum ours up. They come back of course, but it's easier than a broom (and I don't get crap in my face when I do it with the vacuum)


----------



## verona1016

Large amounts of cobwebs are a fire hazard, so yes, I am put off by a barn that has a lot of them. Obviously, you can't keep a barn cobweb-free 100% of the time- it's a matter of keeping them in check.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I must live on a different planet. I've never even heard, much less seen, someone dusting a barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I work as barn manager at a small local barn, where I dust cobwebs with a broom weekly....my own barn, however, is in desparate need of de-cob webbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaited07

I spray once a month all around my barn. The spray I use is safe for pets and WORKS Great on all our spiders, scorpions, and etc desert creepy crawlers.


----------



## Golden Horse

Speed Racer said:


> You don't _want_ to repel spiders in the barn. They eat a lot of nasty, biting insects. As long as they're not venomous, such as black widows or brown recluse, I wouldn't advise killing them.
> 
> It's a barn OP, you're never going have it cobweb free. Sure, take them down every month or two, but unless you have an absolute infestation of spiders, they're normal and beneficial to the ecosystem.


I agree natural fly traps are cobwebs! At least that's what I tell the family when they turn up in the house:wink:


----------



## EquineBovine

Can you get hold of those automatic bug spray sprayer...thingies...set some of those up to kill the flies and spiders and then clean up the webs with a broom  or a really fluffy cat


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I clean out all spider webs that I can reach with a broom once a day. If I can't reach it with a broom then they are free to live there. 

I dust my barn with a shop vac several times a year, no set schedule, just whenever I get irritated. I'm fine with spiders but I hate spider webs. My biggest concern is dust. Dust is gross, and filthy and is nothing but dirt and bacteria sitting on things. Getting ride of it, is simply hygienic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I have a big purple Web-ster that doubles as a chicken chaser in the garage. It's on a telescoping pole and very quick and effective. I detest putting my hands in webs and my husband and one boarder are both arachnophobes, so I gotta keep the spiders at bay. Webs are also a fire danger if you have power to the barn.

Ettore Webster Cobweb Poly-Fiber Duster with Pole-31000 at The Home Depot


----------



## GrittyCowgirl

My shop-vac is my best friend at the barn...


----------



## Corporal

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!! The neverending cobweb dilemma!!!!
Actually I take a push broom and knock down a lot of them, then I use my ShopVac to take them off of the broom. In my loft I use both the broom and an old horse brush (that's past-it) and I vacuum. I don't stall during the summer so I try to clean them up before the winter so my horses don't end up wearing them!
Somebody else I know uses a leaf blower to blow them off, then cleans them up on the floor afterwards. =D


----------



## angelbkm212

I would leave them there, and only thin them out a bit if they get massive. They are a huge help with flies and other bugs, we hardly have any buzzing around, even in summer in the stables.


----------



## Farmchic

Well, hubby bought me a duster with an extension. I'll see how it works combined with the leaf blower. When I get behind I'll remember all of you who said "leave them be" but I'm sure I'll still struggle and want to knock them down as I hate how they make my freshly painted stalls look. 

I might be dense :lol: but I don't get how you all are using a shop vac? What type of shop vac and attachment are you using? mine is a canister with just a hose that would not work for anything high up at all.


----------



## lazzara8478

Ugggh I hate Cobwebs!! I spent all yesterday brushing the walls of the barn with a broom


----------



## Critter sitter

Peppermint Oil and spray the areas they tend to build the webs


----------

